# direct vent gas fire place - blower connection



## edlu (Nov 10, 2015)

hello everyone,
I am new to this forum, and to the gas fireplace concept.
I got a direct vent fireplace Heat n Glo. I installed a blower. Two wall switches in the wall, I think one for electrical one for gas (not sure why I need two) mystery, and that is I got a question for function of these two. I need to turn on both switches to get fireplace on.

the question is about electrical connection of the blower.
at the bottom of the fireplace, there is JB (Junction box) it looks like an extension cord with three outlets, 1 for an adapter, middle one is empty, and the third one is for fan. The installer never connected the third one, so I got to use the 2nd one insted of the one marked as fan. I don't think it is a big deal.

Blower has a temp switch, and since the fireplace is still hot after turning it off for some time i.e. 15 min, it sill supposed to be running, until the temp switch, turns it off. this is not the case.
Because the JBs connections are controlled by electrical wall switch, so once I turned if off, the power is cut to the blower, and it is off, while I would like to use that heat left. 
THe only way to achieve that is to turn off wall switch for gas, and keep on wall switch for electrical to feed blower.
Question: does keeping electrical wall switch for another 15 min causes any issue? does it fires the pilot or anything like that? Though it screws the entire design of the blower to be turned on and off by itself based on temp, and not wall switch, but for that I would need to run another conduit, and it is lots of work.

thanks for your reading.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 10, 2015)

Please tell us what model H&G fireplace you have so we can help you.
Thanks.


----------



## edlu (Nov 10, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Please tell us what model H&G fireplace you have so we can you.
> Thanks.


Thanks Daksy,
it is Heat & Glo SL-750TR-IPI-D


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 11, 2015)

First of all the junction box is wired WRONG it is supposed to be an unswitched circuit.
The switch for the fireplace shouldn't be AC either, it should be a millivolt system.
The only way to figure out which one it is would be to pull the switch in question & look at the wiring.
That being said, no telling what you've really got there, but I wouldn't hesitate to leave the blower
switch on until the heat dissipates. Another option would be to control the unit with a wall themostat,
or a remote one. That way the unit will turn off when it reaches the set temp, & you could just
leave the blower switch alone...
Your call.


----------



## edlu (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Daksy, I agree the JB shouldn't have gone through the wall switch, cause now it defeats the purpose of temp switch on blower, cause to get it working, I need to have switch ON all the time, once you turn it off, even if the temp switch is hot, the blower power is cut.

Anyway digging more on the reason of two wall switches, the manual talks about a remote receiver, which I don't have, so in its absence maybe they wired two switches to make it work. see screenshot.

For JB it mentioned not to use 120 V.


----------

